# Line rider maps



## maxmad (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all ive just made some line rider maps (2 of them) and i just wanted to see what you think also get some tips!

Also can u send u some links of your videos

Heres my links:
The city under siege 2nd map : http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OEYyNsPlq7E

15 minute map v1.0/1.2 1st map:http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CPa4W6p3dyk


----------



## massahwahl (Feb 14, 2008)

lol, thats pretty cool. Where do you get that program?


----------



## BluePlum (Feb 14, 2008)

Not a program its a website, its preety cool.


----------



## maxmad (Feb 14, 2008)

If you want the website its:
www.linerider.com

i have just finished making the second episode of city under siege now with music! lol im just uploading it will be done in around 15 minutes


----------



## maxmad (Feb 15, 2008)

maxmad said:


> If you want the website its:
> www.linerider.com
> 
> i have just finished making the second episode of city under siege now with music! lol im just uploading it will be done in around 15 minutes



ok i have finished it im working on the last episode itll be out tomorrow 

heres the siege part 2 :
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=haY_95y4DII

hope you enjoy! 

plz send me some of your maps!!


----------



## massahwahl (Feb 15, 2008)

maxmad said:


> ok i have finished it im working on the last episode itll be out tomorrow
> 
> heres the siege part 2 :
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=haY_95y4DII
> ...



lol, the music gave it a very 'Epic' feel to it


----------



## Homenet (Feb 15, 2008)

linerider rocks


----------



## maxmad (Feb 15, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> lol, the music gave it a very 'Epic' feel to it



i was hoping the music would be more effective but there was a jump when there was a good little 5 second piece of music lol!


----------



## massahwahl (Feb 18, 2008)

So how do I record my map? I think its the greatest track ever!


----------



## massahwahl (Feb 19, 2008)

Alright here we go! It looks like poop but you'll get the point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaEMc6iW-uU


----------

